# DS Museum



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

When chatting to Rob the other day he suggested that people might like to see some of these photos. David Sutton very kindly let me have a nose around his collection a few years back. I did my best not to dribble on anything.

They take a while to upload so I'll do them in chunks. First off here are the less interesting cars:









































































































































I'll start on the group b cars later


----------



## GTR_chris (Jan 25, 2010)

Cris said:


> First off here are the less interesting cars:


Thats your point of view as a proper car nut these are just if not better than your lambo's and such, that cosworth with no wheels looks interesting ad the mk2 escorts and the mini love um all:flame:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Great piccies; looking forward to more


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

GTR_chris said:


> Thats your point of view as a proper car nut these are just if not better than your lambo's and such, that cosworth with no wheels looks interesting ad the mk2 escorts and the mini love um all:flame:


Perhaps when you see the more interesting cars you will understand. All things are relative. There are no Lambos in the collection.

I'll do some more tomorrow. It's getting late now and I can't be bothered to watch green lines move across the screen.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Warming up now:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Getting better and better!

Excuse my ignorance, but what is the red/orange one after the porsche?


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

some lovely cars there classic's all the way :thumbsup:

Tib


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

ru' said:


> Getting better and better!
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, but what is the red/orange one after the porsche?


It's a Panther Solo (Panther Solo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia). Pointless fact - the pop-up headlights rotate around a front-back axis.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Things start to get even better. Two cars I would dearly low to own and have considered getting (in replica form) on many an idle afternoon:


















































































Love this one:


----------



## V1H (Aug 30, 2001)

cheers for posting and excuse my ignorance, i didn't even know the place existed, so how does one get get in there?.


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

Please do not attempt to start!


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm sure you're just teasing here, get the pics of the Audi Quattro's up! :thumbsup: lol.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Cris said:


> It's a Panther Solo (Panther Solo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia). Pointless fact - the pop-up headlights rotate around a front-back axis.


Okay, I'm feeling better for not recognising it!

Oh, and Stratos ftw :clap:


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

:bowdown1: on one hand I'm happy that such spots do exist where you can have a look at these automotive icons, on the other hand it makes me sad that these cars won't be moved in their natural habitat anymore.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

V1H said:


> cheers for posting and excuse my ignorance, i didn't even know the place existed, so how does one get get in there?.


Knowing someone who knows David Sutton. The toll was a copy of his book (which is actually rather interesting) which seemed pretty reasonable given the time we had there and you couldn't have asked for a better tour guide


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Perhaps my most bestest favouritest car in the world next:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Min-e said:


> I'm sure you're just teasing here, get the pics of the Audi Quattro's up! :thumbsup: lol.


I did say that they'll get more interesting as I upload them...


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

andreasgtr said:


> :bowdown1: on one hand I'm happy that such spots do exist where you can have a look at these automotive icons, on the other hand it makes me sad that these cars won't be moved in their natural habitat anymore.


I sort of agree with you on this one. As much as I would love to own one of these cars I never would. Driving them would loose too much value from the cars so they end up being museum pieces.

Last time I saw a 205 T16 for sale it was advertised at €500,000. For that much investment you cannot properly drive the car. Very sad.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Things like this I find strangely powerful:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Cris said:


> Things like this I find strangely powerful:


The name of a proper Stig.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

I have had a walk around that garage many years ago, my 5 mins of fame was being a 6 year old and being taken for a spin in a 205 t16 evo2..

We need the pictures of the s1 pike peak car, and I know he has a repsol escort there as well, so please post up....:thumbsup:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

jim-lm said:


> I have had a walk around that garage many years ago, my 5 mins of fame was being a 6 year old and being taken for a spin in a 205 t16 evo2..
> 
> We need the pictures of the s1 pike peak car, and I know he has a repsol escort there as well, so please post up....:thumbsup:


Didn't see the Escort when I was there. Of course it could have been elsewhere.

I'll do the last batch tomorrow. If I'm feeling keen I'll upload of little vids I made too.


----------



## sarahcoles (Apr 18, 2011)

Cris said:


> Warming up now:
> ]


Awesome pics... Just loved each of them  Thanks for sharing  :thumbsup:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Now onto the Audis:










































































































































































































For me this is about as good as car porn gets. F1 is all very well but too complicated for my small brain to understand all the posh materials and deformable wings. Give me a Group B car anyday.


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Cris said:


> For me this is about as good as car porn gets. F1 is all very well but too complicated for my small brain to understand all the posh materials and deformable wings. Give me a Group B car anyday.


I agree, nothing beats the Audi Sport Quattro / S1 E2 in my eyes, the noise, the speed, the rawness of the car is just off the scale!

Superb pics and thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Cris said:


> Didn't see the Escort when I was there. Of course it could have been elsewhere.
> 
> I'll do the last batch tomorrow. If I'm feeling keen I'll upload of little vids I made too.


I Love the old group-b cars. Cheers for sharing chris. 

If you look at the first picture of the audi's, you can see the repsol escort in the background. 
I'm sure you where standing next to it in the first group of pictures. You can see it's rear light cluster.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

jim-lm said:


> I Love the old group-b cars. Cheers for sharing chris.
> 
> If you look at the first picture of the audi's, you can see the repsol escort in the background.
> I'm sure you where standing next to it in the first group of pictures. You can see it's rear light cluster.


You're right there was one in the far corner.

I suspect that I paid it little mind. I've seen a few Escort Coswoofs in my time and for me the RS200 was the Ford I was interested in.

I've found a half arsed picture of it:









I suspect had Cindy Crawford been in the corner sitting naked in a paddling pool of beer and I wouldn't have remember that either. Priorities and all that.


----------



## sarahcoles (Apr 18, 2011)

Audi Quattro is just looking awesome. Every pic is just superb.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Cris said:


> You're right there was one in the far corner.
> 
> I suspect that I paid it little mind. I've seen a few Escort Coswoofs in my time and for me the RS200 was the Ford I was interested in.
> 
> ...



cheers cris, I know what you mean buddy i'd ask her to move if she was in the way of a good picture of those cars....

the pikes peak s1 is stunning...very stunning....:bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## sarahcoles (Apr 18, 2011)

Cris said:


> Perhaps my most bestest favouritest car in the world next:


Awesome Car mate. Thanks for sharing the pics  :clap::thumbsup:


----------

